# Pex or Copper



## sacnec (Jan 14, 2015)

A friend of mine was thinking of using Pex tubing to be installed as part of his plumbing system. He lives on a farm. Should he be concerned about mice and other rodents eating at the piping? Should he play it safe and use copper?

Thanks


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

This is a very open question. What type of piping is in house now? Well or city supply? Full renovation or remodel? Does he have $?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Use galvi. Mice will not eat it.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

rwh said:


> Use galvi. Mice will not eat it.


Threaded LF brass would be your best bet for sure


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

CT, you are right. And it will last forever! Best option though is stainless. Threaded good. Welded better.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

sioux chief pex astm 1960 or astm 1887 , made in usa of domestic material on american made extrusion machines. and rodent proof it as per code , and install a 3 stage filter to lower the chlorine ppm , and you my friend will have a system that will last you years beyond you can fathom


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

sacnec said:


> A friend of mine was thinking of using Pex tubing to be installed as part of his plumbing system. He lives on a farm. Should he be concerned about mice and other rodents eating at the piping? Should he play it safe and use copper?
> 
> Thanks


Why is this person still aloud to skulk about? He's an engineer, just to start. The intro that I am able to read is vague, at best. Besides, the questions asked are just stupid. ANYONE closely trade related would be able to ask a question without sounding like a DIY'er. Am I just bigoted, or does anyone else feel this person is interloping?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I did a service call once for a couple of men who had a rat problem. The rat would chew through the PVC waste and overflow behind the tub. The more masculine one of the two told me that they had spent a small fortune on exterminators to no avail. They had a little foo foo dog. I told them to get a cat.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

We've never had this discussion before. Thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I change from pex to copper every ten feet. Rats hate multi material systems.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Mice never ate any copper.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Had a rat problem one time. I set some feed out got my 30-30 a chair and a cooler full of beer never had so much fun in my life. Lol


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Had a rat problem one time. I set some feed out got my 30-30 a chair and a cooler full of beer never had so much fun in my life. Lol


merica'


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> Had a rat problem one time. I set some feed out got my 30-30 a chair and a cooler full of beer never had so much fun in my life. Lol







Hillbilly squirrel trap


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> Had a rat problem one time. I set some feed out got my 30-30 a chair and a cooler full of beer never had so much fun in my life. Lol


Here son, hold my beer and watch this ... ^^^


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

John TPS- Those were hilarious !! Really cracked me up. It is a good thing you used stunt mice, imagine the calls from Animal Rights groups if you hadn't !! 

______________________________
"You'll have to excuse my son, as you can see I have spoiled them.
Santino? What is wrong with you? Never discuss family business in front of strangers!" Best Movie EVER !!!!


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

HonestPlumb said:


> John TPS- Those were hilarious !! Really cracked me up. It is a good thing you used stunt mice, imagine the calls from Animal Rights groups if you hadn't


Just stuff I find when I'm not working.


----------

